# trivets for hot stuff



## brown down (Apr 25, 2012)

i made these a few years ago and figured its time to finish them and get them to the public. it was my grandfathers design and love making them for that simple fact!!!! he is one of the main reasons i got into woodworking!
[attachment=4753]


----------



## EricJS (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow! Those are eye-catchers! I love the design.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 25, 2012)

Very Nice! I like the cut patterns in the wood.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 25, 2012)

brown down said:


> i made these a few years ago and figured its time to finish them and get them to the public. it was my grandfathers design and love making them for that simple fact!!!! he is one of the main reasons i got into woodworking!


Nice details. They look like they could be used as registers covers.


----------



## brown down (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks gentlemen. i still have the template so i am going to make a ton more of these. next time on the final pass i am going to go real slow so i don't have any sanding to do in those tight slots :dash2: 
i am willing to share this template if anyone is interested?


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice looking, and useful too.
Every time I read the title of your post , I think of something different. "Trivets for Hot Stuff".
First I thought, its some little trinket to give your girlfriend 
But now I think it should been the name of some bad 80's garage band. 
"One Night Only; Trivets For Hot Stuff".


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2012)

brown down said:


> ...
> i am willing to share this template if anyone is interested?



I have a cnc router and I'm interested anyway so I'm sure others will be. Lay it on us! You could post it in Designs, Drawings, ans Plans if you want oir even here would be fine. Thanks for sharing. Nice looking hot plates.


----------



## brown down (Apr 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



ok, will do when i get a chance! i will try to get the exact angle with my protractor!


----------



## brown down (Apr 26, 2012)

the plans for this are in the drawing/ plans section of this site


----------



## BarbS (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet! These make great trivets, and thanks for sharing the how-to.


----------



## brown down (Apr 28, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Sweet! These make great trivets, and thanks for sharing the how-to.



i have sold quite a few of these so far and they are really simple to make, they take only a few minutes to make.


----------

